# Clown loach question



## thedawg113 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 72 gallon tank. I have 3 bala sharks and 3 clown loaches and 1 red tail shark and 8 zebra danios. They all seem to get along fine. The clown loaches spend a lot of time swimming and playing but every so often i see all 3 in the top corner behind my heater, They will stay there quite a while. I know they are known for doing strange things like playing dead and other things but is this a normal trait also?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Have you checked the water temperature?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hm, mine used to jam themselves in all sorts of crevices, including along the heater or filter, but it's odd to have all three of them do it at once. I think Calmer's worried its a dissolved oxygen issue, could also be other water params.

do other fish show symptoms? how frequently do the loaches do that? for how long?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds like normal clown loach weirdness. See loaches.com for more loach-specific info.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, the oxygen, temperature, water circulation at the bottom of the tank. Checking that just in case.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

First what is the temp and water perams like??

are any of the other fish bothering the loaches??

Is there lots of places to hide?

Is there a good steady flow with lots of air?

If all these things are OK then it could just be that you have too small of a group. 3 is 3 off you should have at least 6. It helps them build confidence. Mine hang out at the front all day long but the group is huge so the level of confidence is off the hook LOL

Maybe you might want to add a few more places to hide if there are not many or maybe a few new ones might help.


----------

